# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  Jeep Gas Overflow

## krisrice

Everyone may know this and I'm just finding out but our JK used to _always_ splash gas when filling up. I finally found the fix.

~$40 on amazon, 2 hose clamps and a zip tie later and no more splash back at all.

MOPAR part: cnnnx321ac

https://www.amazon.com/Mopar-Perform...rds=cnnnx321ac

-kris

----------


## bob

Great find! Here's a little twist to the splashback thing. Mine only does it in the winter. It was fune from August to November then started doing it, and around April it was fine again. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk

----------


## Dgagne

My TJ does the same thing. I just stopped filling it all the way.

----------

